# What discount compels folks to buy a product when attending woodworking shows?



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

You know the setup- you're walking by the bandsaw booth, and you really don't need any more bandsaw blades or gizmos, but there it is- a circle cutting attachment, regularly $49.95, with a big sign "Show Special $25!" At what point do you give in and buy the thing (category 'nice to have, but wouldn't use it much…well, maybe at that price').

I'm wondering how much stuff to lug to a show this winter, may have to fly, so freight costs are a factor.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I give in if it something I have been looking to buy, but now cheaper than I can get on line. I got the forrest WW II with the tooth grind that makes flatter bottoms. I think it was about $20 cheaper there. I keep waitng on a good package deal on some parrallel clamps. The unfortunate thing about the shows is that they are so similar from year to year. I like to go, but kind of like a rerun.


----------



## yrob (May 26, 2008)

Well, like Admiral Ackbar would say, "It's a trap!". If I step into a woodworking show my threshold for buying things is drastically lowered. As such, I try to not go to them..

Online, however, the free shipping offer always is good, especially if its a big tool. That could make the difference between buying or not.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Unfortunately there are no woodworking shows anywhere near where I live within hundreds of miles so I don't get to go drool and spend my money. I wish they did have some shows nearby but I end up buying online instead.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

They took the one out of Seattle last spring. Closest is now in the Beaver State, Portland, OR. Guess they chew up more wood down there than in the Evergreen State. After all, evergreen is soft wood, but beaves get in to alder and maple ;-)) Wiht al that said, they ahd a good deal on WW blades at the last one, so I got one. It is awsome ;-))


----------



## PutnamEco (May 27, 2009)

I hardly ever pass up free…

I try and limit myself to a budget when I attend shows, $50 is my usual. I'm mostly just perusing what I don't often get to see. However If I do see something that I have been needing/wanting at a *significant *savings, say like half price, I often end up having it follow me home. I will point out that this item would be something that I HAVE on my mental list and that I am specifically looking to purchase. I rarely make impulse purchases of any significance at shows. I will try things like router bits or Sawzall blades or other small consumables that I don't normally have access to. I'm always picking up samples and brochures for future reference and I have an extensive collection of business cards that I often refer to when I do decide to purchase products.


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for the great feedback. I was thinking, for example, of taking a bunch of my plywood pouches which retail for $64.95 plus shipping (usually about $12-$18) and having them at a show special for $40. Would that push someone who was a little interested in them to buy one?


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes. That is half price. I am a sucker for BOGO deals.


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm basically a one-man operation, doing this only on a part-time basis (at least for now). I don't have a store front and live in a relatively small community, so local sales are only a small portion. Most of my sales have been online, I've only done one trade show so far, and got a few show sales, and more 'took the brochure home and ordered later' sales.
Many covers are custom-sized (a model 'x' ride-on mower, or an old generator to throw in the back of the pickup. The smaller saw covers (miter saw, folding tablesaw) and the plywood and trim pouches are the only ones I could take to a show, but the thought of having to haul a lot of them home again scares me.
I often put specials (like the free shipping David Grimes mentioned) on Twitter, but I'm not sure how many people look there for specials.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a smart phone so I will look on my phone to see how much it costs in the real world. If I could save 50% of the price+shipping and take it home from the show, I would.

I also like the $40 because it is a not too big or too small type of a price. I can walk away from the show thinking I got something, but not break the bank. Budgets are tight and shows have so many things I "need". 
It is also nicely in the range of chirstmas presents and such that I would buy for people. We usually cap the extended family at $30, but could stretch it to $40, but not to $50.
$40 is also a price that I wouldn't double check the purchase with my husband, so no one will try to talk me out of it.


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

Good thoughts, Mrs. N…. I could offer free gift wrapping too…
- nice Christmas ornaments too, by the way, on your site.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I didn't realize you are a vendor either. Free shipping or $5 shipping is one. Lots of times I see something I could use or need, but when shipping gets on top, lots of times that will push the deal over the top into the forget zone. Not sure what you can do about that cost. It is what it is.

Peach Tree sends out great offers. Right now, they have router bits at $9.99. I almost bit on that, but I don't use the router than much. Lots of them are half or more off. I almost bought there 15 or 25 foot cord offer, but I have plenty of cords. They are just too long to be handy. I already have a 15 or 25 foot cord for the table saw. If I would have needed #12 cords, I would have bought 3 or 4 of their short ones rather than a 50 or 100 footer. I don't use them on jobs as much with all the battery tools we have now. I have bought their bargains before.

Not sure how that applies to your covers? I really don't have much use for them. I do not haul finished cabinets and only live a short distance form the lumber suppliers.


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

Sometimes a short distance is a long way away when you need some pine boards or a sheet of plywood!

I agree shipping can sometimes be a deal killer. Instead of dragging a bunch of covers to the show, perhaps take one of each and offer free shipping, as well as a discount. My miter saw covers are $41.95 and $43.95, shipping included. I could probably offer one for, say, $22. and free shipping. That might make them bite. Plus, by taking one of each to the show, I would save some freight costs (maybe two ways, if they didn't all sell at the show!).


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Just remember that there are a group of people that either do not like to walk away from transactions without the item in their hand (They have to have that instant gratification, you know) or they simply don't know / trust you enough to do that.

I'm sure I would take some to show and some to go (sell).

I'm not like either, but on phone solicitations: If they won't send me a catalog or steer me to their on-line site, I don't care how many bi-metal sawzall blades I can get for $1 apiece (or pens, or first aid kits, etc.).


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

I have a Kerry-All pouch and it's great. (The guys at the lumberyard call me "the bag guy"). Best part about bringing those to the show is that they pack nicely for transport home…


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for that, thiel. My customers all seem happy with them, I just need to get the word out more. Lots of sits and magazines are after me to advertise, but as a one-man show doing this part-time, it's hard to find even an extra couple hundred for a small ad in a magazine. The few times I tired mag advertising netted very little interest.
Maybe I should just offer LJers a deal…


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

This following is just my opinion. I think that when you discount the price of your product you are doing a disservice to the ones that paid full price. You have cheapened your product by lowering the price. 
When I see that, I ask myself what is the real price. Is the price online much higher so he can make al lot more money? Is the price at the show the real price and the higher price others pay is because they are suckers?

If you believe that your product is that good and the price is fair to you and them, then why are you discounting? I understand that you are trying to get your name out there but what about your reputation as a straight shooter?

I do not discount my products whether at a show or any other venue. My pricing is fair for the work that I am doing for me to make a profit and for the customer to purchase. I have people try to lower my prices by bargaining but I stick to my guns and tell them that the price is fair. Besides, if I lower the price, I cannot pay my bills and will not be there the next time for them to order from.

My opinion is to show your products at your regular price. Since you are there, you can tell them that if they buy now, there is no shipping fee. If they order later, there will be a shipping fee. Of course, if someone wants to order several at one time, you might ship all for a discount if the numbers work for you.

Again, just my opinion.


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

Puzzleman… I think the theory is that when you attend a show there's an implicit agreement between the seller and the buyer:

Seller: I am going to sell you things, and I have a thousand prospects right here in front of me
Buyer: I am willing to look and listen-which is something I might not be willing to do at home/normally

This implicit agreement greases the wheels of commerce and dramatically lowers the cost of finding and acquiring new customers. If you think about all those marketing (let alone handling, warehousing, retail space, etc.) costs avoided, that's what provides the discount.

Just my 2 cents.

Lloyd… I do marketing as my day job. If you want to chat sometime about how to get your product out there (for the standard LJ discount of FREE  I'd be happy to spend some time. Yours if one of those products that people don't know they need…

--Dvd


----------

